
Apply HN: SponsorGigs – Simple platform that connects sponsors with events/people - SponsorGigs
Sponsorgigs helps events or talented people find a sponsor – NO crowdsourcing!<p>Too many events and people struggle to find a sponsor that would SUIT them (and vice versa). Don’t think about SponsorGigs as another crowdsource platform! If you are really passionate about something than you don&#x27;t want 100 people to donate 5$ for you just for one occasion or just for one event. We want to support all the back alley skaters, the small event organisers, the marathon runners and the first time event creators.<p>On the other hand we help companies who want to invest their resources. We want to showcase on SponsorGigs thousands of events or talents. The companies can than choose between funding a person or an entire event. To help companies we offer them multiple information (like democratic, amount of attendees, previous success, locations and various insider information).<p>And we also don’t want that somebody or something just gets sponsored. We want a mutual cooperation in a longer run!<p>We bootstrapped the site (www.sponsorgigs.com) 2 month ago and got already the first results in forms of sponsorships (it’s in beta for now). It helps also that we got our own blog (blog.sponsorgigs.com).<p>About us: 2 guys (mix of full stack developer and business guy). Been in multiple business and created our own. We created SponsorGigs because we had problems finding the right sponsor (as our friends).<p>Any feedback or question is always very helpful!
======
bestattack
You spend a lot of time talking about what you're not (crowdsourcing) - but I
don't fully understand what you are. Ballpark numbers would be really helpful
for this.

~~~
SponsorGigs
Will try to explain here a bit more. Were the platform where we help amateurs
become professionals with sponsors. And where we help connecting the right
event with the right sponsor (corporate level sponsorships).

